# Is this a correct Shifter for a console 4 Speed



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been trying to find a decent shifter for my 66 and come across this one, but it seems as that its shaped differently than others i have seen. This one is angled back then forward while the others I have seen are only angled forward about halfway through. Can anyone tell me which is correct for a 4 speed console GTO? The 3rd pic is the one I have found most commonly. 

Also, with the one in question what other parts would I need to switch it out with the T shifter I currently have in?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The third one (straight one) is the correct one. The others are for something else.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Figured it was different, guy tried telling me its for a 65/66 gto


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It IS for a '64-'66 GTO.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So is it for a non console then?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, it looks like a console type shifter. I think that the console and non-console shifters are very much alike. They are very straight shifters, very little curve.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok I got it the first 2 are for a bench seat GTO.

So what else will I need to install this when I get one? Mounting brackets? Bushing Kit? I have no clue, but do have a Hurst T handle quick shift currently in it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It'll bolt right on. It's what the car came with. You use a small drill or allen key to align the rods. It fits in the hole on the side. It's an easy install. Take your time, and get help if needed. Also, plenty of info available from Hurst or on line. Go for it. The other two shifters are NOT likely from "bench seat GTO's". They are probably aftermarket Hurs's for bench seat Novas, Valiants, etc. Or, could be from a Tempest or Chevelle wagon, etc. In over 30 years, I've seen maybe 4 bench seat GTO',s , and all of them were automatics with column shifters. Anybody out there have a factory bench GTO with a stickshift??


----------

